# tuscarawas river tournaments (gamefish)



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the tuscarawas county bankfishermens association holds gamefish tournaments every two weeks throughout the year. these tournaments are open to the public, cost is $7 per person with a100 % payback. fish included in these tournaments are bass, walleye & saugeye, pike , crappie, rock bass.
these tournaments are mainly for the fun of competeing and to make new friends. all tournaments are held on the tuscarawas river near new philadelphia. if you are looking to get rich these arent the tournaments for you. lol
for info email me at [email protected] or phone me at 740-922-3540


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Just curious:

I know a couple guys who said they were kicked out of your tourney's because they were the only ones to catch fish. One guy in particular had the only saugeye early in the year (might have been last year) he was told he was cheating and he did not get his money. I know the guy personally. He is a hell of a fisherman and he would not cheat for a tourney. especially a small river one. I just wonder if this happens often or if not. I am interested in entering some tourneys. Just hope the river comes down for some smallie action down my way!


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

I fished these tourneys a couple of years ago. I won almost all of them I fished (4 or 5 ). It usually only takes one small fish to win, I was bringing in 2 or 3 usually. They count bass as small as 10" and still have alot of guys getting skunked. The guy who runs it (Brian) told me the other guys didn't want me fishing anymore, they didn't say I was cheating, but I know most of them thought it. After all how could somebody acually catch fish ?  A sorry excuse for sportsmen they are. I offered to fish with them but most declined, although 3 guys did fish with me, seen me catch fish and I believe they quit after I was thrown out. I'm still owed $10 for entering their points which I was leading when I was booted. I haven't seen Brian since, hopefully he's still going to be good for it. He told me he was sorry and would refund my money, I think he still may. I would like to fish the tourneys again, they were a welcome break in my busy life. If you go there don't catch fish if you want to come back. They should embrace a good river rat and learn from them instead of tar and feathering them. Won every tourney on a buzzbait and a crawdad crankbait. The Tusc. is awesome fishing.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Ok thanks Jim!

Like I said I have heard these kind of stories before and I think it is a shame that a few people think someone is cheating just because they did not catch a fish. It is really bad when it would be over a 10 inch smallie. I mean who can't catch one of those in the tusc even on a bad day??? It is full of them!

Glad to hear from ya again! Hope business is good for ya!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

early this spring on another web site. action tried to get a tourney going on the tusc. it was a small turnout but he was the only one to catch a fish. action you should try postng a tourney on this site. would not mine trying it again.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I knew about that one. I wanted to make it to it, but things came up.

I am also interested in holding some kind of tourney. Cats or smallies/saugeyes. I am kicking around the idea. Jim told me before that he is game for some river tourney's. If you come up with anything Jim let us know on here. I will do the same!


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

I would be interested in a tusc. river tourney- the tusc is an AWESOME river, and frankly, if you cant catch fish on the tusc, then you have some SERIOUS problems, LOL !!!- I'm just hoping that it is down this weekend- I havent fished the tusc since early april this year due to the rains - If someone is gonna run a Good tourney on the tusc, POST IT HERE!!!- 'Rude Dog


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

jim

im good for your money back, as i said it was a matter of a few guys who i personally think were being cry babies not wanting you back. im good for your money. i havent fished with you but i beleive you are a good fishermen. i think you know that . we are a small group and i had 5 guys gonna leave over that situation , id love to get together with you for a little head to head friendly competition some saturday a.m. i never suspected you were cheating and i didnt go around bad mouthing anyone. id be happy to have you and your wife come back, i was kinda new to running tournaments and really wasnt sure how to handle the whole situation. i would kinda like to get help running these things so i dont have to do it all myself and deal with all of the problems. 

brian

brian


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

we run a pretty good river tournament . some of the problems weve had were during our first year or two of holding our tournaments. we hold gamefish tournaments every two weeks on sunday mornings. i feel we run a pretty good club . check us out. we will be holding a catfish tournament this weekend on saturday night .

brian


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

We need more info Brian. Where do we sign up and what not. I want to fish, but can't if I know nothing about it. Leave details on here and all people on OGF can see it without having to call for the minor details. I may be up for a tourney this weekend, but I need to know the times and where ats



Thanks


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

same as rockbass. leave some details and maybe i will give it a try.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

That was a rough day we had, the river came up a foot in the time we were fishing and it was March. I'm sure we'll have a more productive day with better conditions next time. I stole that only fish caught out from in front of sauguy  it was a saugeye about 18", it was one of the few bites we had that day. We need to get together and do this some time soon.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

action just name a place and time. i am on vacation starting july 17 until about july28th. will be at cabin at tipp, but you can still email me anytime those days, or before. check your schedule and lets see if we can get together. will also be hooking up with mrtwister_jbo, he sometimes fishes rivers, maybe he would join us?


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hi dennis u can count me in  never fished there b4 but am always up 2 the challange of moving water lol 
been fishing 4 grass carp at the local st lake here!!
got a big en last sunday 37''about 25 lbs or so got it floating bread on 6#line on A 7'med rod real fun 17 mins of pure action lol
just finished up 2 day off till the 6th going somewere 2morrow not sure were wifes working all weekend  
so i'll be fishing by myself no one wants 2 go  
mrtwister_jbo


----------

